# messy question



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok trying to figure out how to word this and stay clean. The older I get the more "messy" I am when I have the big O. I know that a lot of men are really into female ejaculation but the reality is that it really limits your sex life. 
I'm just wondering if there are other couples here who have this issue? It feels like we have no spontaneity because of the preparation we have to do. My husband isn't the type to just go at it on the floor and let the floor get soaked. I guess part of the problem is that he is too neat?
Also I think he's aversive to cunnilingus because of this. It's not like I blame him but I just wish there were some way to do it without him getting water boarded or something. 
I'm completely serious. And like I said I know a lot of people think its' so awesome but I wish I could turn it off, it's just a huge pain in the butt.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

We are very messy.... but it's not a problem. The messier the better!! I would say.... have sex out in the back yard, less to clean up. Same as the hot tub and the shower. Have a "sex blanket" something sturdy and washable....


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't have a problem with giving my wife oral and having my face wet with her juices, but that is me. A couple of years ago we purchased a Liberator throe which is a moisture proof sex blanket. We can throw it on the couch, the floor (on top of the escapes pad) on the bed, anywhere. It really helps the spontaneity.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

We also use the liberator throe. But ours is losing it's waterproofing after about a year. Still much better than a regular blanket, though. 

As far as him getting waterboarded... Do you only squirt when he also uses his fingers on your g-spot? Or does it happen to you all the time?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

The "problems" some people have. Lol.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

mikeydread1982 said:


> The "problems" some people have. Lol.


If you were washing down walls and having to wash all your bedding every time you had sex, it would wear thin pretty quickly. It really does impact spontaneity, and if her husband won't give oral because of it... Mocking her problem isn't very helpful.

With my GF, we can usually control the "super soakers", and just do that when we're prepared. But I've been with another woman who had a hair trigger, and EVERY orgasm was a sprayer. And not just a little squirt. She hit someone else standing beside us in the face. And I wasn't even trying to get her to orgasm yet, much less squirt. All I can say is I left a hefty tip for the hotel cleaning staff...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

^^^ all right P I'll bite 

What the what???!!! Hit someone standing close, hotel?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

You can buy half bed sized pads. They are covered in soft fabric and padding and thick textured plastic underneath. They are comfortable, dont slip around because you can tuck them in at the sides and they are unobtrusive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

Man, even with an Lol at the end, jokes get no love. sheeesh.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Catherine602 said:


> ^^^ all right P I'll bite
> 
> What the what???!!! Hit someone standing close, hotel?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


At the significant risk of offending the more prudish on this site, I'll just say that there were 2 couples involved, and a single king-sized bed in a nice hotel. If you want/need more details than that, PM away. 

C


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

P you never cease to surprise me with what you get up to.


----------



## Mike_O (Aug 3, 2011)

My compliments to you for being a considerate partner and for making the effort on this issue - Bravo!!!

I definitely understand how this can be a BIG issue, both physically and mentally, for both partners. Unfortunately, I think many couples lack the willingness and maturity to discuss the issue and work out the solutions (pardon the pun) - to their (our) detriment.

I thought about buying the Liberator Throe but too expensive (for me), loses the inner coating after awhile and I still had to do laundry - but it does look comfortable.

Reusable underpads cost about $8 - they come in different sizes but usually about 36" square. These and a good mattress pad works but I still have to do laundry.

Much better (my opinion) are disposable underpads - they are about 24" by 36" and cost about $0.20 each if you buy at a warehouse store (Sams or Costco). No laundry to do and they hold a surprising amount of moisture!

When I am buying the underpads I also pickup a case of baby wipes - again cheap and disposable but NOT flushable. I put a package of baby wipes and a trash can by each toilet in hopes that they are used regularly...

Douching seems to be a controversial topic (won't get into that here) ... but Amazon has a nice bulb syringe (CARA) for about $13.

Finally and perhaps most importantly is the understanding that if good basic hygiene is practiced regularly and you don't have any infections (vaginal or urinary) then there's not much chance of getting sick from these fluids. Urine (without a urinary infection) is sterile and safe to drink (probably not a preferred beverage but still safe). The more hydrated the body is (a good thing so drink lots of fluids) the less concentrated the urine is with smells and tastes. Avoiding asparagus might be good idea - while harmless, the smell in urine can be really overwhelming.

So, "messy sex" does not have to be bad thing and in fact I think it is quite common.

Best Wishes!


----------

